# Hello from NJ



## hoboken

Hey everyone. I'm John from New Jersey. Skied for about 5 years and always wanted to try snowboarding but it was too expensive for me at the time (the skis and boots,etc.I have were a gift so I didn't have to pay for any of that). Now I have a better job and can buy everything I need! Just got into snowboarding this past season and I love it. I found it hard at times to get some of my friends to snowboarding cause they always had excuses (couldn't get out of work, had school, no money, etc), so most of the time ended up going by myself. But, I love it so who cares?


----------



## Guest

Eh from Canada! and Welcome to the forums


----------



## BiggerThanYours

Heyy another jersey local. I see your from hoboken, thats not a fun place. So what mountains do you frequent?


----------



## Andi

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Guest

BiggerThanYours said:


> Heyy another jersey local. I see your from hoboken, thats not a fun place. So what mountains do you frequent?


On what basis is Hoboken not a fun place? I love Hoboken...


----------



## hoboken

lol hoboken isn't that bad..some parts are ..I'm actually not from Hoboken..it's a nickname some of my friends gave me...looong story, bad story hehe..I usually go to Camelback,Mountain Creek, and been to Windham a few times which I like the best. I was renting the whole season which got unncessarily expensive so I decided to get my own stuff..too bad the season is pretty much over cause I won't be able to use it this season...I actually might and try to hit up Windham this weekend cause they going to open up for this weekend only and then be closed til next season. We'll see how the weather is..

biggerthanyours and rewind..where you guys from?


----------



## Guest

hoboken said:


> lol hoboken isn't that bad..some parts are ..I'm actually not from Hoboken..it's a nickname some of my friends gave me...looong story, bad story hehe..I usually go to Camelback,Mountain Creek, and been to Windham a few times which I like the best. I was renting the whole season which got unncessarily expensive so I decided to get my own stuff..too bad the season is pretty much over cause I won't be able to use it this season...I actually might and try to hit up Windham this weekend cause they going to open up for this weekend only and then be closed til next season. We'll see how the weather is..


I would probably advise against brining a new board to a Southern NY state mountain on it's last day of the year. I would definitely check the forecast and trail status on the website. I ruined my first board at Mountain Creek's last day of the year a few years ago. Just be careful. And make sure you get the board waxed BEFORE you go...



> biggerthanyours and rewind..where you guys from?


I'm from Danbury, CT. Used to live on Long Island, hence the Mountain Creek going. I have a friend who has bounced between living in Hoboken, Jersey City, and Union City for the last 7 years or so.


----------



## BiggerThanYours

i live in toms river, right next to the benny capital of NJ seaside heights


----------



## laz167

Hello follow Newjersians..laz here hailing from the beautiful city of Paterson..lol Iv'e been riding for 2 years' now. I ride Creek,Camelback,Stratton,Whindham,Killington and hopefully next season Park City.


----------



## hoboken

BiggerThanYours said:


> i live in toms river, right next to the benny capital of NJ seaside heights


ha seaside is too crazy in the summer :cheeky4:


----------



## Andi

Fellow New Jerseyian myself, grew up in Paterson. I've been living in Clifton for two years now, family still lives in Paterson.


----------



## Guest

BiggerThanYours said:


> i live in toms river, right next to the benny capital of NJ seaside heights


is that indoor skatepark still open in toms river? i used to ride there as a little one.


----------



## rgrwilco

BiggerThanYours said:


> i live in toms river, right next to the benny capital of NJ seaside heights


haha i frequent the white castle in that area like twice a week.

and andi, i lived in clifton during the fall when i attended montclair state. now im back 100 miles south and loving not dealing with that lame route 3 traffic lol.


----------



## BiggerThanYours

megladan said:


> is that indoor skatepark still open in toms river? i used to ride there as a little one.


Nah it closed down. They turned the indoor soccer fields next door to the skate park into a plumbing supply warehouse. The entire tomsriver/seaside area sucks in the summer. Theres too much traffic . Ugghh and the guidos and there club slut g/fs trying to fight people on the boardwalk and in the bars.


----------



## BiggerThanYours




----------



## Guest

BiggerThanYours said:


>


:shudder: i feel for you an those guidos, fortunately they migrate to your beaches and leave ours alone during the summer months..


----------



## Guest

BiggerThanYours said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Guest

how to destroy a guido benny blowout fucktard.


----------



## hoboken

Andi said:


> Fellow New Jerseyian myself, grew up in Paterson. I've been living in Clifton for two years now, family still lives in Paterson.


clifton..that's way up northern jersey?



megladan said:


> how to destroy a guido benny blowout fucktard.


damn man. you got 2 full clips in there? if anyone ever tries to rob you, i'd hate to be that fool..hehehe

oh another thing..did you buy it like that or bought aftermarket stuff to dress it up a bit?


----------



## Guest

hoboken said:


> clifton..that's way up northern jersey?
> 
> 
> 
> damn man. you got 2 full clips in there? if anyone ever tries to rob you, i'd hate to be that fool..hehehe
> 
> oh another thing..did you buy it like that or bought aftermarket stuff to dress it up a bit?


pretty much stock, i put the flip up sites on it.. the stock while it looks collapseable is fixed to stay within regulations... 
and the ar15,m16,m4,yadda is no good for home defense.. for home defense a shotgun is where its at.. sometimes just racking the first round is enough to scare off MOST intruders.. the otherones can try and run from 00 buck.. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Im from South Jersey near Philly.


----------



## hoboken

megladan said:


> .. the otherones can try and run from 00 buck.. :cheeky4:


that'd be a bloody mess...


----------



## Andi

rgrwilco said:


> haha i frequent the white castle in that area like twice a week.
> 
> and andi, i lived in clifton during the fall when i attended montclair state. now im back 100 miles south and loving not dealing with that lame route 3 traffic lol.


Haha gotta love Route 3.



BiggerThanYours said:


>


BiggerThanYours thats hilarious! Reminds me of this...YouTube - My New Haircut



hoboken said:


> clifton..that's way up northern jersey?


Yes sir.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

one of my best friends is from new jersey and he wants me to get an apartment with him and he's deadset on hoboken or jersey city, which really upsets me as a native new yorker (cause you know we gotta hate on everything jersey)


----------



## rgrwilco

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> one of my best friends is from new jersey and he wants me to get an apartment with him and he's deadset on hoboken or jersey city, which really upsets me as a native new yorker (cause you know we gotta hate on everything jersey)


you couldnt pay me to live in that area of new jersey.


----------



## hoboken

mpdsnowman said:


> I go to Jersey quite often. West Caldwell, Lakewood, Piscataway, AC, woodbridge. There have always been jokes about all the plants and stuff but really it is a pretty state. I like the women. They got that accent to em..The pic above does resemble the typical. I have alot of fun in Atlantic City..but ever been to the real Atlantic City, not the boardwalk:laugh: Now thats a tour for the unknown.
> 
> I think its kinda cool there is a good contingency from NJ here.


What do you do when you go to Pway? I'm always there since I have alot of friends there and Rutgers is right in the area.

Hahaha accent? I don't hear it :cheeky4:

You want a tour for the unknown? Go to Camden lol.


----------



## hoboken

mpdsnowman said:


> Ohhh ive been to camden too:laugh: Otherwize known as "far east" Philly:laugh:
> I have accounts in Pway. I go there once a month basically.


Accounts? What do you do?


----------



## hoboken

rgrwilco said:


> you couldnt pay me to live in that area of new jersey.


what's wrong with hoboken and jersey city? i wouldn't mind getting one of those nice condos in jersey city on the waterfront. the only thing that stops me is the hefty price tag.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

hoboken said:


> what's wrong with hoboken and jersey city? i wouldn't mind getting one of those nice condos in jersey city on the waterfront. the only thing that stops me is the hefty price tag.


do you know how much rent/price of buying is there? i was actually thinking about one of them pricy condos.

i think jersey city/hoboken aint bad, especially for the young professional crowd. its an up and coming area. the only thing is its still jersey


----------



## rgrwilco

well personally, i feel thats where the dirty jersey comes from. not to say parts of hoboken arent nice or anything, its just a huge ass industrial area. no thank you. i live in south jersey where im used to endless fields and woods, and the pine barrens and the shore.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

rgrwilco said:


> well personally, i feel thats where the dirty jersey comes from. not to say parts of hoboken arent nice or anything, its just a huge ass industrial area. no thank you. i live in south jersey where im used to endless fields and woods, and the pine barrens and the shore.


how south are you in south jersey? i went down to salem, nj for a job interview once and it was a whole other world down there. you couldve told me i was in alabama and i wouldve believed you.

the town did neighbor a nuclear power plant. maybe the radiation set them 10 years back lol


----------



## rgrwilco

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> how south are you in south jersey? i went down to salem, nj for a job interview once and it was a whole other world down there. you couldve told me i was in alabama and i wouldve believed you.
> 
> the town did neighbor a nuclear power plant. maybe the radiation set them 10 years back lol


a bit north of salem. the nuke plant is actualyl pretty safe(for a nuke plant). it really is a whole other world down here its so wide open.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

rgrwilco said:


> a bit north of salem. the nuke plant is actualyl pretty safe(for a nuke plant). it really is a whole other world down here its so wide open.


lol it might not be so safe if i accepted the job offer that pseg gave me over there.

i couldnt go through with it because i hated the town so much. i dont do well in rural places.


----------



## rgrwilco

there are so many standarts to working at a nuke plant its nuts. you get radiation checked to go into work and arent allowed in if you have any on you, which is never the case at all.

and philly is 20 minuits away, AC a half hour. its a cool central area to be in


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

rgrwilco said:


> there are so many standarts to working at a nuke plant its nuts. you get radiation checked to go into work and arent allowed in if you have any on you, which is never the case at all.
> 
> and philly is 20 minuits away, AC a half hour. its a cool central area to be in


yea thats what they told me too. "its not as bad as you think, philly isnt too far, blah blah blah"

fortunately, one of the interviewers just happened to be from exactly where im from and he was straight with me. he told me if i expected to be as close to an urban/city environment as my home, im gonna be real disappointed.


----------

